# Insanity



## HotelCo (Feb 28, 2011)

I just ordered Insanity from BeachBody. I've previously done their P90, and P90X programs, and am hoping this thing is as good as it looks!

Anyone else ever done Insanity? Or even P90/P90X?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I just ordered Insanity from BeachBody. I've previously done their P90, and P90X programs, and am hoping this thing is as good as it looks!
> 
> Anyone else ever done Insanity? Or even P90/P90X?



I'm already insane. I don't need no DVD to teach me that. 

Oh wait....what do you mean not that kind of insane?


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm waiting on P90x to have available when I need to work out at home.  I've heard insanity is truly insane.  My husband tried it out at work and lasted 5 lame little minutes, after which he cried about being sore all day.

Sounds like a great workout!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 28, 2011)

My friends brother let me have it for a little while a year or so ago. Have lots of fun doing it . It is a really intense workout. Have lots of water with you when you do it. Good luck with it.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 6, 2011)

I have heard (I don't have any actual personal experience) that the Insane workout is terrible for your knees and legs in general. A lot of jumping is involved. But this is just what I have heard so take it for what you will.


The P90x though, that is a good workout.


----------



## 46Young (Mar 6, 2011)

For Insanity, you'll need to have already conditioned your body to take all the ballistic hammering from the plyo moves. Also, you need to include weighted exercises such as deadlifts, front squats, rows, etc. You can be a bodyweight hero, but that type of exercise doesn't translate directly to lifting heavy, unwieldy loads, such as a heavy pt on a stair chair, a loaded LSB from the floor, a pt on a Reeves going around and down a tight stairwell, etc. You could do 100 pushups at a clip, have a 40" vertical, knock out 50 straight pullups, run a mile in 5 minutes, but that isn't going to help when the 300# unconscious diabetic is wedged between the bed and the wall, or in the bathtub. You could call for a FD lift assist, but that's besides the point.

Insanity (be on guard for repetitive motion injuries) and P90X are great for body recomposition (fat loss with minimal muscle loss, if any), but you still need to lift heavy objects from time to time.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I got it in the mail yesterday, and will be starting on Monday. I'll try to post here everyday recounting the days workout. ( not because I really think anyone will be interested, but just to hold myself accountable so I'll stick with the workout.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

would you recommend p90x for someone who isn't in shape? lol 

I need to do something at home for the weekends when my gym closes early. Or the nights I don't feel like driving on icy roads of death.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> would you recommend p90x for someone who isn't in shape? lol
> 
> I need to do something at home for the weekends when my gym closes early. Or the nights I don't feel like driving on icy roads of death.



You'll get in shape pretty quick.  Probably won't be able to keep up in the beginning, but I have plenty of friends who got off the couch and started P90x.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You'll get in shape pretty quick.  Probably won't be able to keep up in the beginning, but I have plenty of friends who got off the couch and started P90x.



This. Don't worry about keeping up with them on the DVD, just focus on doing as much as you can, while maintaining good form. 

Give it a try! There's always the money back guarantee. Just remember: you'll need weights or resistance bands and a place to do pullups for P90x.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This. Don't worry about keeping up with them on the DVD, just focus on doing as much as you can, while maintaining good form.
> 
> Give it a try! There's always the money back guarantee. Just remember: you'll need weights or resistance bands* and a place to do pullups* for P90x.



Me? Do pull ups? ha that's a funny one lol my upper body strength sucks. My legs are my strong point. 

BUT.....

Maybe next paycheck I'll check into it. Or find it on craigslist. lol


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me? Do pull ups? ha that's a funny one lol my upper body strength sucks. My legs are my strong point.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> Maybe next paycheck I'll check into it. Or find it on craigslist. lol



Lol you'll be able to do them after P90x. And yes, definetly get them off of craigslist.

(Side note: I put off starting for a week, in order to figure out what to substitute in the meal plan, for non meat alternatives.)


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2011)

Fish? Lol salmon is reaaly good for you? Or are you doing absolutely no meat at all? U still need protein so muscle milk light, or all the special k protein stuff. 

Good luck.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Fish? Lol salmon is reaaly good for you? Or are you doing absolutely no meat at all? U still need protein so muscle milk light, or all the special k protein stuff.
> 
> Good luck.



Yeah, no meat at all. I'm a vegetarian, so I'll do some substitution and should all even out.


----------



## fit4duty (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yeah, no meat at all. I'm a vegetarian, so I'll do some substitution and should all even out.



Shouldn't be all that difficult between the legumes, and tofu. Additionally there are some very good quality (Optimum Nutrition) and reasonably affordable soy based protein powders to augment your intake as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2011)

Like I said, 5 dozen eggs at Walmart! Haha


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

I have tried both the P90X and Insanity and here are my two cents about them.

P90X is my favorite out of the two. You get to go at your own pace and if you stick to it you will see results, fine if you miss a day here or there. I have done the program twice in the last two years and each time I finish it oh how I love to be pool side! 

Insanity is great only problem I see is you have to have a lot of dedication for this one. When you start insanity it is nothing but cardio. It will cause you to drink more water and EAT more!!!! If you start cheating and are not doing your workouts well your still eating a whole lot more than before. NO BUENO. This will cause you to gain heavy amount of weight which then you find yourself ordering P90X to slim back down.

Just my input.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> Insanity is great only problem I see is you have to have a lot of dedication for this one. When you start insanity it is nothing but cardio. It will cause you to drink more water and EAT more!!!! If you start cheating and are not doing your workouts well your still eating a whole lot more than before. NO BUENO. This will cause you to gain heavy amount of weight which then you find yourself ordering P90X to slim back down.



I still eat about 1200-1500 calories per day (upper end if I'm at work). Same as I did before I started.


----------



## rfd521 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think p90x is cool and all, but I'm one of those that hates to follow someone else on the tv most days.  I workout at an intense level, but it's all by the way I feel that day.  I usually get an hour of working out, whether it's mostly cardio or lifting.  The main focus is to better yourself and to better be able to care for your patients.  Staying active every day, whether you get an official workout in, is the best advice.  Even if you only have time to do a ten minute jog that day, do it!!!  Get in the habit of staying active, and you can reach any goal you wish to obtain...


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Apr 10, 2011)

Question for those who have tried p90x:
I am very overwieght, working on lossing it, but am tired of the same routine of walking/jogging and biking at the gym to get my cardio. Would you recommend p90x? or maybe something diff? i was in decent shape until i came into the comm cntr... lol Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me? Do pull ups? ha that's a funny one lol my upper body strength sucks. My legs are my strong point.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> Maybe next paycheck I'll check into it. Or find it on craigslist. lol



If you're just looking for something at home to supplement the gym on weekends, you don't need to spend money on a DVD. Just do whatever bodyweight exercises you like & work on stretching. Push-ups are great if you need to build upper-body strength. I do a set of 10 every commercial break or every chapter if I'm at home.




EMSDude54343 said:


> Question for those who have tried p90x:
> I am very overwieght, working on lossing it, but am tired of the same routine of walking/jogging and biking at the gym to get my cardio. Would you recommend p90x? or maybe something diff? i was in decent shape until i came into the comm cntr... lol Thanks for the advice!




Lift weights. Cardio is good, especially if you find it easy to stick with, but you need to lift to see the best fat loss. Focus on compound exercises. I like Stronglifts. Just google it - it's a free website.


----------



## rfd521 (Apr 10, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Question for those who have tried p90x:
> I am very overwieght, working on lossing it, but am tired of the same routine of walking/jogging and biking at the gym to get my cardio. Would you recommend p90x? or maybe something diff? i was in decent shape until i came into the comm cntr... lol Thanks for the advice!



It really depends on your fitness level.  If you haven't at least started training, I would hold off on starting p90x... it's definitely intense, but you don't have to do EVERYTHING they do if you do decide to try it.  That's the pitfall most people find.  They think they have to keep up with the video when in you actually don't have to and get discouraged.  
You can't train enough to beat an unhealthy diet.  Trust me, I tried and failed.  Depending on your needs, though, a good diet is something better discussed with a trainer or doctor.  I try to get nearly a gram of protein per pound of body weight without overdoing it on calories and this has helped tremendously, especially along with plenty of fruit, veggies, and water.  Anyway, try p90x if you must.  I like finding and putting together exercises to train each body area with weights (ex: arms/chest today, shoulders/back tomorrow, legs the next, with a fair amount of cardio and ab work with each)  At first, start easy and work your way up.  It's too easy to get frustrated when you overdo it to start with.  Do 3 workouts a week or so, then add more as you feel more comfortable and up the intensity.  Look up high-intensity training online, it may be something you'd like to look into once you establish a routine and see results.  Whatever you do, include some lifting workouts as this burns fat long after you leave the gym... have fun and keep your head up!


----------

